# A week in the life with Endless Adventure Ecuador!



## endlesskayaker (Nov 13, 2012)

A little recap of our first trip this year. A friendly group of class III+ paddlers from different areas of Canada came for our High Roller trip. We enjoyed lucky water levels and perfect weather, with two memorable runs on the Upper Mishualli, Jatunyacu and several different sections on the Quijos including scenic big water lower. 

We also ventured to the local fair, enjoyed night life and taught kids to kayak, on and off river awesomeness. 

Great food, awesome lodge accommodation and expert guides are what to expect and more with Endless Adventure International, based in the Quijos Valley and Tena area. 

Here is a blog recap of our adventures, enjoy!


----------

